# Really desparate to move - some advice please!



## gizmochick29 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi! My husband and I would really love to move our family over to the US. My husband is British and I have dual citizenship British and American as I was born in the US. I have a social security number, but have never used it as my family moved over to the UK when I was 11 (I'm 30 now). Could someone please give me some advice as to whether they think it would be quite easy for us to move over there (in terms of visa for my husband,etc). Would he need to have a job in place already or could we move over and then look for work (I'd be probably be transferring withing the company I work for now in the UK). I still have some family over in the US, but not really around where we are looking to move to.

also, would really appreciate some numbers as to the actual cost of moving over there. we have very little in terms of capital. we have had to move back in with my mother-in-law as we couldnt afford the rent here in UK and totally unable to save for a deposit unfortunately. we have a 2 year old and a 10 month old who obviously would be coming with us. i think this would be the right thing to do for my family and my husband would move there tomorrow if it was that easy. please help. any advice would be really appreciated as we really are desparate. we are no longer happy here in the UK


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

gizmochick29 said:


> Hi! My husband and I would really love to move our family over to the US. My husband is British and I have dual citizenship British and American as I was born in the US. I have a social security number, but have never used it as my family moved over to the UK when I was 11 (I'm 30 now). Could someone please give me some advice as to whether they think it would be quite easy for us to move over there (in terms of visa for my husband,etc). Would he need to have a job in place already or could we move over and then look for work (I'd be probably be transferring withing the company I work for now in the UK). I still have some family over in the US, but not really around where we are looking to move to.
> 
> also, would really appreciate some numbers as to the actual cost of moving over there. we have very little in terms of capital. we have had to move back in with my mother-in-law as we couldnt afford the rent here in UK and totally unable to save for a deposit unfortunately. we have a 2 year old and a 10 month old who obviously would be coming with us. i think this would be the right thing to do for my family and my husband would move there tomorrow if it was that easy. please help. any advice would be really appreciated as we really are desparate. we are no longer happy here in the UK


The visa in the CR1/IR1 immigrant visa whereby you submit the initial application directly to the US Consulate in London. 

Guesstimate that it will take around 6 months from initial filing to issue of the immigrant visas for your spouse and kids. The visa is a one-shot deal -- you must enter the US within 6 months of their issue.

On entry, your spouse becomes a permanent resident with the right to live and work in the US. By a strange quirk of the law, your kids will become instant US citizens on entry with this visa.

Possible issues:

"Intent to domicile" -- since you have no recent ties with the US, you will need to overcome this hurdle. Securing a job, a place to live, a US bank account, etc are all routes to this goal.

Financial -- you'll need an income of 125% of the Federal Poverty Guidelines for your family size, or capital @ 3 times that figure, or a co-sponsor. In a worst case scenario, you might have to set up in the US with the family to follow in order to meet these requirements.

Tax -- You'll need your US tax returns for the last 3 years. Have you been filing them?

Possible other issues for your spouse --
* Have you ever been arrested for anything, anywhere?
* Do you suffer from a serious communicable disease?
* Do you suffer from a mental disorder?
* Have you ever broken the terms of any previous visit to the US?
* Do you any connections whatsoever with countries the US might consider as terrorist in nature?


----------



## gizmochick29 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you so much for the quick response and all that info  To answer some of your questions:

Tax - no, i had no idea i needed to file any as I haven't lived there since I was 11 and have never worked there!?! any ideas how would i rectify that?

the issues relating to my spouse: answer is no for each question thank goodness  so does that mean it's a bit easier?

hopefully, i can transfer across my role in the Uk to one at one of our US offices, so work should not be an issue for me, just my husband. i know i can open a us account with my current uk bank and they can help you move your credit history over, however that is one thing that will go against us. our credit history has been terrible (late payments, defaults,etc but no CCJs). we have spent the past 2 years trying to sort it out. ugh. will that count against us much?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

gizmochick29 said:


> Thank you so much for the quick response and all that info  To answer some of your questions:
> 
> Tax - no, i had no idea i needed to file any as I haven't lived there since I was 11 and have never worked there!?! any ideas how would i rectify that?
> 
> ...


Find American Citizen Services at the US embassy's London website and look for the IRS unit -- they're usually quite helpful. One of the downsides to US citizenship is that you are taxed on your worldwide income. However, there's a healthy exemption so you shouldn't need to pay anything. But you will need to back file for the last 3 years if you want the immigration benefit for the rest of your family.

Yep -- nothing in the "bad boy" category will make life easier!

Your credit history doesn't generally move with you.... and by the sound of it, that's a good thing. You start from scratch. There's a Wells Fargo/Wachovia office in Canary Wharf who'll open a US account for you. 

I'd say your main issue for the visa is going to be the financial requirements of capital or income.


----------



## 1598ukusa (Jun 11, 2010)

[Don't worry too much. My English husband emigrated about 25 yrs. ago w a 1/2 Brit, 1/2 Am. wife & 3 small children. They came w/ under $1,000(adj. for inflation) but had the support of relatives. Consider having your relatives help while you adjust as you're young enough to strike out on your own once you get better established. If you have to move to where your company selects, be grateful for the work & sell all your stuff. They should offer some sort of relocation assistance. Used stuff can be purchased very cheaply here at thrift shops, consignment stores & garage sales. Your spouse should be able to get a green card sorted out-call the US Embassy. Plane fare will set you back more this time of year, but some airlines allow small children to sit on your lap(miserable but cheap). Talk to your company if they want you to relocate! Chin up.


----------



## gizmochick29 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you all again for the info. We know that we may not be able to do it for a couple of years (due to our financial situation), but your advice is making things much clearer for me, so I really appreciate it. 
Does anyone have any experience of approaching their company with the proposal of transferring to a us office from uk (same type of job role)? i know this is something that can be different company to company but would love to get some feedback if anybody has had experiences with this when it was their idea to be transferred and not the company's (i.e. did you really have to sell them the idea, were they happy you wanted to apply for a position at an overseas office, were any hurdles put in your way that you had to jump,etc)

ta muchly


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

Moving companies can give you a quote for any length of move if you do a search online for 'moving company quote'. I got a few and I don't plan to move to the U.S for a year or so. Some were laughably expensive, and some sounded reasonable for the mileage. If you even get a quote, you can take the higher number and well, over estimating is better than under?

Also if your stuff just isn't worth enough in value to move, what can you replace after you move? There are rent to own furniture places for just starting out.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

gizmochick29 said:


> Does anyone have any experience of approaching their company with the proposal of transferring to a us office from uk (same type of job role)? i know this is something that can be different company to company but would love to get some feedback if anybody has had experiences with this when it was their idea to be transferred and not the company's (i.e. did you really have to sell them the idea, were they happy you wanted to apply for a position at an overseas office, were any hurdles put in your way that you had to jump,etc)


It really helps if you have been involved in any way with the US offices - even if it's only e-mail contact, or something simple like offering to show visitors from the US offices around when they are over on business trips. (Even better if you have made a business trip or two over there.) If you're a known quantity in the office you're looking to transfer to, your colleagues can put in a good word for you.

And be aware that an overseas transfer is fairly expensive for a company to put together (both in terms of time and money). You need to be able to give them a reason for making that investment in you.

When I asked about an overseas transfer, I was told flat out that the company only would consider long-time, upper level employees. But I had been involved in an international project, had gotten to know some of the folks overseas, and when an opportunity arose, it was my colleagues over there who put my name forward for the job.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

1598ukusa said:


> [Don't worry too much. My English husband emigrated about 25 yrs. ago w a 1/2 Brit, 1/2 Am. wife & 3 small children. They came w/ under $1,000(adj. for inflation) but had the support of relatives. Consider having your relatives help while you adjust as you're young enough to strike out on your own once you get better established. If you have to move to where your company selects, be grateful for the work & sell all your stuff. They should offer some sort of relocation assistance. Used stuff can be purchased very cheaply here at thrift shops, consignment stores & garage sales. Your spouse should be able to get a green card sorted out-call the US Embassy. Plane fare will set you back more this time of year, but some airlines allow small children to sit on your lap(miserable but cheap). Talk to your company if they want you to relocate! Chin up.




I hate to tell you this but it is 2010 and laws/rules/regulations are set. There is no calling an embassy to get things sorted out. uscis.gov spells it out in detail down to the form and fee.
Support of relatives probably translates to sponsors or co-sponsors.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

twostep said:


> I hate to tell you this but it is 2010 and laws/rules/regulations are set. There is no calling an embassy to get things sorted out. uscis.gov spells it out in detail down to the form and fee.
> Support of relatives probably translates to sponsors or co-sponsors.


That was my interpretation too on all the crap I had to read so far.  they did suggest contacting one's Embassy, which I did but didn't hear back - no idea why, except perhaps they thought the embassy could direct me to the right forms (which I'd already found anyway). Or maybe that was the consulate. It's kind of a paperwork jungle. I've found the best way to do it is to research the snot out of it, until you are certain you have all the facts and then give it a try. 50/50 cause they will either say yes or no.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

gizmochick29 said:


> Thank you all again for the info. We know that we may not be able to do it for a couple of years (due to our financial situation), but your advice is making things much clearer for me, so I really appreciate it.
> Does anyone have any experience of approaching their company with the proposal of transferring to a us office from uk (same type of job role)? i know this is something that can be different company to company but would love to get some feedback if anybody has had experiences with this when it was their idea to be transferred and not the company's (i.e. did you really have to sell them the idea, were they happy you wanted to apply for a position at an overseas office, were any hurdles put in your way that you had to jump,etc)
> 
> ta muchly


Depending on your working relationship with your current manager and your potential benefit to the company in the US - put your cards on the table - including the fact that you do not need a visa and will be considered FTE for reporting of new US jobs. 
A standard relo package will probably be in place. Do not get too greedy as you are the one who wants to transfer. Keep a good balance which gives the employer the idea of coming out on top. What you do not have in writing you will not have if an issue arises. Good Luck!
Have you done some research on US cost of living, insurance, workplace and employer expectations?


----------



## gizmochick29 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you again everyone for the info and advice - it is much appreciated! I have done some research on cost of living, insurance,etc. Workplace and employer expectations not as much. Ive looked at some US online job sites and they seem filled with what I would call 'spam' jobs (i.e. ones where you have to pay ridiculous sums for some kind of training). Can anyone recommend a good solid jobhunting website for US jobs (possibly specificying in medical insurance). Again, thanks guys!!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

gizmochick29 said:


> Thank you again everyone for the info and advice - it is much appreciated! I have done some research on cost of living, insurance,etc. Workplace and employer expectations not as much. Ive looked at some US online job sites and they seem filled with what I would call 'spam' jobs (i.e. ones where you have to pay ridiculous sums for some kind of training). Can anyone recommend a good solid jobhunting website for US jobs (possibly specificying in medical insurance). Again, thanks guys!!



I have been working from home for eight years but in a very tiny niche. Now these jobs are being brought back to Corporate America. 

Sales or operations?


----------



## gizmochick29 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ops mainly - I have 6 years experience of international medical claims handling and I'm about to move into an account management type role, so I'm looking for something along similar lines to either really. My current employer does have many offices in the US, so I'm hoping to just transfer, but I want to cover all bases in case they aren't keen on transferring me abroad. Also trying to find out what salary would be, but again American job sites don't seem to have as much of this kind of info in the job advert (what I've seen so far anyways).


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

gizmochick29 said:


> Ops mainly - I have 6 years experience of international medical claims handling and I'm about to move into an account management type role, so I'm looking for something along similar lines to either really. My current employer does have many offices in the US, so I'm hoping to just transfer, but I want to cover all bases in case they aren't keen on transferring me abroad. Also trying to find out what salary would be, but again American job sites don't seem to have as much of this kind of info in the job advert (what I've seen so far anyways).


Time for homework. Can you transfer without having your US certifications? Will your current employer pay for them?
Bizjournals.com is a good research site. A number of big US carriers either merged or restructured during the last two/three years. Your best bet is a transfer. I can do some digging on the employer side as far as compensation is concerned. Give me some details by PM please. IHireInsurance.com or local chapters of AIA ... Again - you are lacking US certifications as of yet.


----------

